# Saizen 8.8 mg



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey

I'm on my 2nd week of Merck Sereno Saizen.
Using 8iu eod.
It doesn't mix like the typical Chinese generic where it would dissolve after a few minutes, this solution has particles which sit at the bottom and takes much longer to clear, this is with 0.5ml which it recommends.
You have to swirl it for quite a while and this is after letting it sit overnight. According to the panthlet the solution sitting at the bottom is normal sometimes but this is happening with every vial I have reconstituted.
Anyone have any experience using this?


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

completely fake


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

S123 said:


> completely fake


agreed.

Serono dont produce a 8.8mg gh, they only make 3, 4, & 5mg versions

these fakes have been out for ages, yet if they had half a brain the counterfeiters would realise theres no such thing as a 8,8mg and produce copies of the legit 5mg?? Duhhh.


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

The only real 8 mg from Serono are the click easy pens.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

thanks for the replies. You sure they don't do the 8.8mg vials? Its on the Website unless this is also fake?


----------



## umatic (Oct 12, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> agreed.
> 
> Serono dont produce a 8.8mg gh, they only make 3, 4, & 5mg versions
> 
> these fakes have been out for ages, yet if they had half a brain the counterfeiters would realise theres no such thing as a 8,8mg and produce copies of the legit 5mg?? Duhhh.


Saizen from apotek


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah, thats a legit product!

Mine look the same


----------

